# Fire Blight



## ThePrepperPlan (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone have any good remedies for fire blight?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Cut off blighted twigs at least 12" below decay on a dry day. Disinfect all pruning tools between cuts, limit high Nitrogen fertilizers, and spray with Streptomycin Sulfate. " Rodale's Garden Answers"


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Short answer is no. I am dealing with the same problem on my Pear tree. The above answer is not a "GOOD" soulution. I am cutting out the dead wood as fast as I can but a lot of it is not able to be reached from the ground. And the spray is best applied after the leaves drop and the tree goes dorment so you kind of have to ride it out for the summer and then attack it aggressively in the fall and winter. I plan to cut my pear tree back aggressively this winter and clean up all the branchs and spray and hope for the best. At least the branchs that don't have the blight have good fruit on them and I will probably get about half my normal yield off the tree this year.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

This post asking about Fire Blight was up all day yesterday and most of the night, and no one bothered to post any answer of any kind. So when I finally get the time to pull out an answer from an well respected and expert source you decide to chime in and say its wrong. WTF.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance but what exactly is fire blight? I have, through the process of elimination, figured out it effects (affects, I never can remember) fruit trees. I have peach trees planted this year and so it may be something I need to watch for. I suppose I could do a google search but I prefer my info to come in a discussion form (and I'm lazy)


----------



## rawhide2971 (Apr 19, 2013)

Camo2460 dont get your panties in a wad. Your answer is correct but to answer the original question there is no good answer in the short term. As for the length of time the psot was up so sorry I don't live on the Internet. Sorry i won't answer anyomre posts you have already answered.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My apologies rawhide, just ignore the cranky old man


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

Nothing I tried really worked so I ended up cutting down a couple of trees. It's all over the area but it seems to attack a limited number of species.


----------



## ThePrepperPlan (Jul 10, 2013)

Fire blight causes branches to shrivel up and die. They look like they have been on fire. I've been cutting them off and had to cut a couple of trees down. It really sucks because I've lost a couple nice young trees from it. The first response was all I could find elsewhere and it doesn't seem to be working all that well.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I agree with camo2460 & rawhide2971 ...

If you can reach and clear the limbs ... do so ... and clear as you can,

But we were hit hard this year with no way to clear it all. Oak trees 60 plus feet tall... (sigh)

Do what you can and hope for the best ...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I've been fighting it for several seasons. I'm at the point of clear cutting a good portion of my orchard and starting a new one on another part of the property. :brickwall:


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a MoonGlow pear & have not had the problem in the 15 years, I have had it. May want to check with your county agent( he is with the GOV., & here to help you), get some of that tax money back!
Another tree may be the answer, pruning & growing the tree so you can reach the limbs would help on a new tree.
Maness a late pear,MoonGlow early pear, Morgan,Orient, Starking Delicious are the best, most disease-resistant varieties for zone 5-8.
If this is not what you need or want, then I agree with the other post.


----------

